# NTFS.SYS - Page_Fault_In_Nonpaged_Area



## michealjohn (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,
I am using HP Pavilion dm4 Laptop - Windows 7 Home Premium.
Yesterday I have installed JDK 8 (java Development Kit) from oracle for Java development and it was working fine. Also I have just enabled the "Telnet Client" Windows feature. After the JDK 8 installation, I haven't restarted the laptop. This the only software installed and when I tried to login today, I am getting the blue screen with the below error:

Windows Error Recovery - Screen:
It is asking for "Launch Startup Repair (Recommended)" or "Start Windows Normally"

I have selected both the options, but both encountered with the BLUE SCREEN ERROR as follws:


```
A problem has been detected abd windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

Ntfs.sys

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

............

Technical Information:
*** STOP: 0x00000050 (0xFFFFF98004D80000, 0x0000000000000000, 0xFFFFF88001c4135A, 0x0000000000000000)

*** Ntfs.sys - Address FFFFF88001C4135A base at FFFFF88001c36000, DateStamp 4a5bc14f
```
I have tried to boot up with F8 for Safe boot and tried all the below option and all the options are ended up with same BLUE SCREEN ERROR MESSAGE: ntfs.sys as mentioned above.


```
Repair Your Computer

Safe Mode
Safe Mode with Networking
Safe Mode with Command Prompt

Enable Boot Logging
Enable low-resolution video
Last Known Good Coinfiguration (advanced)
Directory Services Restore Mode
Debugging Mode
Disable automatic restart on system failure
Disable Driver Signature Enforcement

Start Windows Normally
```
I don't have the Windows 7 OS CD. I have tried to create the repair disc in the another laptop but unable to create it in that laptop as always getting the error message "Microsoft Windows Repair Disc has been stopped working" after asking to select the disk drive.

Also I have tried to enter the Startup Menu for Boot Device Options (F9) and BIOS (F10) and F11(System Recovery).
But all the above three options are not working and only F1 - System Information is working. Pressing f9, f10 or F11 nothing is happening.

Please advice on this issue. thanks in advance


----------



## michealjohn (Aug 4, 2014)

Updates: I have tried again with the Starup Menu and managed to go to "Boot Device Options" and selected Internal ROM and inserted "Windows 7 Repair Disk" (luckily my brother got that repair disk), but still ends up with the same blue screen error (ntfs.sys)

But what I have noticed some times startup menu's F9, F10, F11 are working sometime not working


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you read this article:
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...agedarea/20f659d7-dbd9-4cf3-ae93-2897cc4425db


----------



## michealjohn (Aug 4, 2014)

I have tried with the HP Diagonistic Memory test.

```
MEMORY TEST:
------------
Memory Teat: FAILED

FAILURE ID: RLMVVG-55M76R-XD6U3G-40ML03
PRODUCT ID: XG190PA#AB4

MEMORY MODULE 2 BOTTOM - SLOT 2 (UNDER)

START-UP TEST: FAILED
```
Is it one of the RAM Memory Card defected?


----------



## michealjohn (Aug 4, 2014)

I am also started for HP Hard Disk Test and it is taking time and post the results..meanwhile let me check with texasbullet's link. thanks texasbullet for your help.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I believe one of your RAM's is defective. Remove one of them (bottom) and try again. You must replace the defective one.


----------



## michealjohn (Aug 4, 2014)

I have removed the RAM memory card one at the bottom but still encountering with same blue screen error.
I have tried for the memory test with only one RAM at the top and now also memory test failed with message saying "Memory module 1 - slot 1 (top)"


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

put the one you removed and remove the otherone. If you still get an error then both rams may be at fault. 
Here is another link you may also want to run a test to see if you get the same errors.
http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## michealjohn (Aug 4, 2014)

I am using 2 * 2 GB RAM and I have tried each RAM in the two slots to check which RAM is defective one at a time in both the slots. but still throwing the same blue screen error...
I have tried the Hard Disk test and it is passed. All of the sudden is it possible of both the RAM memory defective?

Hard Disk Test:

```
Testing Drive: 1
SMART Check: PASSED
Short DST: PASSED
LONG DST: PASSED
HARD DISK TEST: PASSED
```


----------



## michealjohn (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.memtest86.com/

Tried with memtest and it results shows "No errors" 

what is the issue here? please advice.


```
==============================================================================
Memtest86 v4.3.7 Intel Core i5 M 450 @ 2.40GHz
CPU Clk: 2394 MHz| Pass
L1 Cache: 64K 78756 MB/s
L2 Cache: 256K 33601 MB/s
L3 Cache: 3072K 22167 MB/s
Memory: 3894M  7324 MB/s
-------------------------------------------------------------
CPU: 01		|CPUs_Found: 4	 CPU_Mask: ffffffff
State: W	|CPUs_Started: 2 CPUs_Active: 1
--------------------------------------------------------------
Time 0:22:25 Iterations: 6 AdrsMode:; 64Bit Pass: 0 Errors: 0
======================================================================

Pass Complete, no errors, press Esc to exit
```


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

might be an issue with a download you made that is causing some problems.
You might want to do a complete diagnostics on your computer to see if any errors may appear.


----------



## michealjohn (Aug 4, 2014)

any suggestion on how to do complete diagnostics ?
So above memtest result shows issue is not with RAM Memory card?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Restart your computer and press F12 before the company logo appears. You will have some choices to select and find the one that says diagnostics or diagnostic test.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, ntfs is a file system error your first approach should be to run a chkdsk on the drive. From your safe mode options select the first that say's "repair your computer", the windows RE will open, it may detect a problem and run startup repair, if this fixes it, all's well, if not select Command Prompt from the options.

Now in windows RE (recovery environment) the system will assign the OS a drive letter, this is usually C:, however this is not always the case so we need to run this cmd at the x: sources prompt type all in red:-

bcdedit | find "osdevice" (Must inc) (press enter).

It will return os device partition ( ).

Whatever the letter that shows above ( ) use in the following cmds (we will assume c

At the x sources type:- chkdsk c:/f (press enter), 3 stages of chkdsk will run.
can take awhile.

You should also run a system file check
at the x: sources type:-
sfc/scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows (press enter)
sfc will run can take awhile.

Restart computer, let us know how you get on.


----------



## michealjohn (Aug 4, 2014)

```
Repair Your Computer

Safe Mode
Safe Mode with Networking
Safe Mode with Command Prompt

Enable Boot Logging
Enable low-resolution video
Last Known Good Coinfiguration (advanced)
Directory Services Restore Mode
Debugging Mode
Disable automatic restart on system failure
Disable Driver Signature Enforcement

Start Windows Normally
```
I have tried with all the above options and all finally ends up with the same Ntfs.sys blue screen error


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please confirm that you have run chkdsk from the cmd prompt in the recovery environment as detailed by my colleague


It is no use running chkdsk without the C: as explained = as if you run it on X:/Sources> that is simply a ram drive created for recovery purposes in cmd prompt


as well as that what did bcdedit return please


It is really important for you to tell us what has occurred at each stage, as it is only then, that we have a real chance of diagnosing the problem


----------

